# Connecter Apple TV en Ethernet



## philippepointg (31 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai beaucoup fouillé les sujets abordés dans ce forum, sans solution à mon problème, je me permets dès lors de décrire mon problème, espérant obtenir une aide de votre part. Merci d'avance:
Situation: un modem-routeur type box (Belgacom BBOX 2, en Belgique), une Time Capsule reliée en ethernet sur le modem-routeur, cette Time Capsule créant le réseau WiFi en g, un MacMini relié en ethernet sur la Time Capsule. Tout ceci dans une première pièce (bureau).
Du Modem-routeur part également un câble pour la TV HD Sony jusqu'un modem TV Belgacom, la TV étant reliée à ce modem via HDMI. Un câble ethernet part également du modem-routeur pour rejoindre l'autre pièce (living). Au bout de ce câble, il y a un switch Belkin qui distribue le signal ethernet sur une chaîne HiFi compatible Airplay (Marantz). La télévision est également reliée à cette chaîne HiFi par un câble optique numérique. Jusque là tout fonctionne à merveille: la châine HiFi lit parfaitement la musique stockée sur le MacMini en Airplay, le son de la TV est également parfaitement diffusé via la chaîne HiFi.
Là où ça coince: j'ai ajouté une Apple TV (dernière génération) reliée au même switch par un câble ethernet. Mais l'Apple TV ne trouve pas le réseau (et pas internet forcément). Par contre si je débranche le câble ethernet et que je configure l'Apple TV en WiFi, là tout fonctionne: je vois bien le MacMini et son contenu (films et musiques, photos etc...) mais cela reste en WiFi, or je souhaitais me passer du WiFi et ne garder que de l'ethernet. Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution??? Je n'ai pas essayé de mettre directement un câble ethernet depuis la Time Capsule vers l'Apple Tv parce que même si ça marchait, je ne pourrais pas garder cette configuration (impossible de passer un nouveau câble) Merci d'avance.


----------



## USB09 (2 Août 2014)

Sincèrement c'est déjà assez compliqué tout ces fils autant utiliser le wifi. 
Par contre là oû c'est curieux c'est certaines connections sur la Box puisque vous possédez votre propre réseau.


----------



## philippepointg (2 Août 2014)

Oui, bien sûr, en WiFi ça fonctionne mais je préfère toujours le réseau filaire... Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## philippepointg (3 Août 2014)

après maints essais, j'ai connecté directement l'Apple Tv en ethernet sur la Time Capsule (elle-même reliée sur la box en ethernet) et là ça fonctionne!!! Ensuite j'ai essayé de placer le switch entre les 2 et ça fonctionne aussi donc ce n'est pas le switch qui est en cause. Mais c'est bizarre quand même!!


----------



## Nikoo6702 (11 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai le même soucis. Wifi OK mais en ethernet c'est pas reconnu! Qu'avez vous fais?


----------

